# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Ηλεκτρικό ρολό μπαλκονόπορτας

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Το πρόβληαμ που έχω και θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας είναι το εξής.
Στο σπίτι μου έχω στις μπαλκονόπορτες ηλεκτρικά ρολά εδώ και 6 χρόνια περίπου.
Σε ένα από αυτά έχω εδώ και ένα μήνα το εξής πρόβλημα:

Η λειτουργία του γίνεται μέσω ενός διπλού διακόπτη (σαν αυτόν για τα φώτα)
που βρίσκεται στον τοίχο.
Όταν πατάς τον έναν διακόπτη, το ρολό αρχίζει και ανεβαίνει μέχρι να τερματίσει και σταματάει.
Όταν πατάν τον άλλον διακόπτη κάνει την αντίθετη κίνηση προς τα κάτω και σταμα΄ταει στο τέρμα.
Τώρα,,, όταν για παράδειγμα ενώ ανεβαίνει απανεργοποιήσω τον διακόπτη για το ανέβασμα, κανονικά
θα έπρεπε το ρολό να μπλοκάρει και να σταματήσει σε αυτην την συγκεκριμένη θέση που ένανα αυτήν την ενέργεια
(π.χ. να είναι μισο-ανεβασμένο).
Αντίθετα αυτό φαίνεται ότι δεν το μπλοκάρει, και το το ρολό ξεκινάει να κατεβαίνει (μάλλον λόγω του βάρους) μέχρι να φτάσει
στο κατώτερο σημείο.
Το ίδιο πράγμα συμβαίνει και αν κάνω την ίδια διαδικασία ενώ κατεβαίνει το ρολό.
Για κάποιο λόγω δε σταματάει (μπλοκάρει) στην επιθυμητεί θέση και λόγω του βάρους του πέφτει.

Μήπως μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε με το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## agis68

Δεν γνωρίσω απο ρολλά αλλά κανονικά θα επρεπε να λειτουργεί καποιο φρένο ή στοπ....ας δουμε και αλλες γνώμες

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Τώρα,,, όταν για παράδειγμα ενώ ανεβαίνει απανεργοποιήσω τον διακόπτη για το ανέβασμα, κανονικά
> θα έπρεπε το ρολό να μπλοκάρει και να σταματήσει σε αυτην την συγκεκριμένη θέση που ένανα αυτήν την ενέργεια
> (π.χ. να είναι μισο-ανεβασμένο).
> Αντίθετα αυτό φαίνεται ότι δεν το μπλοκάρει, και το το ρολό ξεκινάει να κατεβαίνει (μάλλον λόγω του βάρους) μέχρι να φτάσει
> στο κατώτερο σημείο.
> Το ίδιο πράγμα συμβαίνει και αν κάνω την ίδια διαδικασία ενώ κατεβαίνει το ρολό.
> Για κάποιο λόγω δε σταματάει (μπλοκάρει) στην επιθυμητεί θέση και λόγω του βάρους του πέφτει.



Πεφτει με την ταχυτητα του κατεβασματος ή το μοτερ μενει ανενεργο και το ρολο κατεβαινει σιγα-σιγα?
Αν ισχυει το 2ο τοτε δεν δουλευει το φρενο του μοτερ. Ή ρυθμιση ή καμενο φρενο ή καμενη γεφυρα του φρενου.
Και τα τρια παιζουν.

----------


## vasilllis

ενα βιντεακι θα βοηθουσε.
εχουν αυτα φρενο;;;;;
αφου εχουν μειωτηρα.

----------


## john13alex

μηπως εχει κολλησει ο διακοπτης των ρολλων ;

----------


## SDrikos

Το ρολό κατεβαίνει λόγω του βάρους του και δεν έχει σταθερή ταχύτητα. Όταν το σταματάω για παράδειγμα λίγο πάνω από την μέση 
να ε'ιναι ανοιχτό, αρχίζει και πέφτει αρκετά γρήγορα, και όσο πλησιάζει προς το τέλος του (δηλ. να έχει κλείσει τελείως) αρχίζει να πέφτει
η ταχύτητά του ώστε στο τέλος σταματάει.

Δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα διακόπτη αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας ενημερώσω.

Λογικά αφού διπλό διακόπτη, όταν ανοίγεις τον έναν (π.χ. άνοδο), προφανώς δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ
στην φίσα που είναι για την άνοδο του ρολού.
Όταν ανοίγεις τον άλλον (π.χ. κάθοδο), προφανώς δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ
στην φίσα που είναι για την κάθοδο του ρολού.
Όταν και οι δύο διακόπτες είναι off, προφανώς δεν πηγαίνει καθόλου ρεύμα στο μοτέρ,

οπότε θεωρητικά "μπλοκάρει" το μοτέρ και κατ' επέκταση και το ρολό 
οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση πως συμπεριφέρεται το μοτέρ και πως μπορώ να το ελέγξω?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ψηφιζω φρενο. Ή φαγωθηκε και δεν  φρεναρει πια, ή καηκε κατι -πηνιο ή γεφυρα. Οπως και να χει πρεπει να ανεβεις στο μοτερακι να τσεκαρεις

----------


## SDrikos

Βήμα 1. Άλλαξα τον διακόπτη με έναν άλλον δοκιμασμένο και τίποτα. Άρα δεν φταίει ο διακόπτης.
Βήμα 2. Άνοιξα το κουτί για να δω τι γίνεται και δεν παρατήρηση τίποτα περίεργο.

Όπως άνοιξα το κουτί, το μοτέρ βρίσκεται στο άκρα δεξιά σημείο του.
Δυστυχώς έτσι όπως το βλέπω δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να του κάνω κάτι γιατί θα πρέπει 
να ξεκολήσω όλο το κουτί με το ρολό από την τοίχο και στην συνέχεια να δω αν μπορώ να επέμβω.

Παρακάτω επισυνάπτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες του ρολού και του μοτέρ, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με 
κατατοπίσει τι μπορώ να ελέγξω ή που είναι αυτά τα στοπ που αναφέρετε, χωρίς βέβαια να χρειαστεί να
γκρεμίσω όλον τον τοίχο.

Ευχαριστώ.


IMAG0186.jpgIMAG0183.jpgIMAG0184.jpgIMAG0185.jpg

----------


## αλπινιστης

Σπυρο σε βλεπω να τρως πακετο :Sad: .
Δεν ξερω σε τι επιπεδο βρισκεσαι (εαν μπορεις δηλαδη να βγαλεις και να ελεγξεις το μοτερ μονος), αλλα αν δεις τα σκουρα μιλα με καποιον να στο τσεκαρει-αλλαξει. Οι αλουμιναδες κανουν την αποσυναρμολογηση-συναρμολογηση αλλα δεν εχουν την γνωση να τσεκαρουν το μοτερ. 
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση, εχεις καποιον αλουμινα να στο βγαλει και να σου δωσει τον χρονο να το κοιταξεις? Ετσι ωστε αν φτιαχτει να ξαναβαλει το ιδιο ή αν δεν φτιαχνεται να στο αλλαξει.
Φυσικα οποια αλλη καλη ιδεα υπαρχει, ευπροσδεκτη, μπας και γλυτωσεις το πακετο.

----------

